# Easter Egger Update!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

The Easter egger that was throwing up and not laying now is laying deep blue eggs and has stopped puking! Whatever happened we are so happy! She used to be weird and skittish, but now she lets us pick her up! What a change...!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe she's one of those that really suffers when it comes to making the transition to laying. I've had them not feel well but not quite that dramatic.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Maybe she's one of those that really suffers when it comes to making the transition to laying. I've had them not feel well but not quite that dramatic.


thank you for the help you gave me!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really didn't do anything. She did it all.


----------

